# Alien Vs Predator



## Azash (Jun 13, 2005)

This has to be one of the greatest mutliplayer games ever. The best race has to be the Predator becasue they kiss the ass of marines and can take most crap from aliens. They have a deadly array of weapons and can leap quite high. who do you think is better


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

Azash said:
			
		

> This has to be one of the greatest mutliplayer games ever. The best race has to be the Predator becasue they kiss the ass of marines and can take most crap from aliens. They have a deadly array of weapons and can leap quite high. who do you think is better


 
Not the best multiplayer game ever although it is alright. predators and aliens are for starter players with no real skill. if you want to be the best you have to play as the marines. there easy to kill, slower than the others and have no real special skills like the other two. there a real challange


----------



## Azash (Jun 13, 2005)

true they need a lot of skill, but it doesn't beat the thrill of hunting them or aliens for that matter


----------



## Safeinacell (Jun 13, 2005)

> The best race has to be the Predator becasue they kiss the ass of marines and can take most crap from aliens.


Not as a matter of course. For example: Marine + Smart gun = dead Predator or, an alternative is to grab the grenade launcher, plenty of ammo and hole up in a strong point with only one enterance, which you plaster with mines. Yes, the Marine isn't as tough as a Predator, but pound for pound he comes with a bucket more firepower.
All that said if I'm playing mutliplayer, my persoal favorite has to be the runner alien, it does less damage than the other breeds, but is a lot faster. When playing aginst human players you have to close the distance on them really fast, and the runner excells at that.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 13, 2005)

Marine, because it actually requires skill and talent, especially online


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

i dont know why but everytime i play AvP 2 as marines they allways remind me of the people off starship troopers. (just a useless peace of info there)


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 13, 2005)

They always remind me that soemthing with an exoskeleton...or a hole for a face is creeping up on me...


----------



## AmonRa (Jun 13, 2005)

Eradius Lore said:
			
		

> i dont know why but everytime i play AvP 2 as marines they allways remind me of the people off starship troopers. (just a useless peace of info there)


 
lol i have thought that aswell  they r kinda similar in someways... human...erm... fight aliens  

my favourite species from the movies was the predator.. cos of all their technology and the way they showed their culture and stuff.

altho from the game, i prefered aliens cos of the wall running and the ability to bite peoples heads off


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 14, 2005)

Marine for me. I remember one game (AvP2 multi) where an invisible predator made us all panic and we started firing around wildly. Unfortunately we wiped each other out and the predator remained unscathed. This is the only game I have ever found genuinely scary


----------



## Azash (Jun 14, 2005)

Safeinacell said:
			
		

> Not as a matter of course. For example: Marine + Smart gun = dead Predator or, an alternative is to grab the grenade launcher, plenty of ammo and hole up in a strong point with only one enterance, which you plaster with mines.


 
Yes but There is a simple way around that, using a disc or plasma caster to hit the marine.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 14, 2005)

BORING! way more fun with marines.


----------



## Safeinacell (Jun 14, 2005)

Azash said:
			
		

> Yes but There is a simple way around that, using a disc or plasma caster to hit the marine.


Yes, the method isn't foolproof, and it's no use at all against an Alien player.
However, I've seen a guy sitting in a sharply turning corridor, with both approches coverd in mines, so before a Predator can get a look at him it has to go through all the mines. The git.


----------



## Azash (Jun 14, 2005)

Safeinacell said:
			
		

> Yes, the method isn't foolproof, and it's no use at all against an Alien player.
> However, I've seen a guy sitting in a sharply turning corridor, with both approches coverd in mines, so before a Predator can get a look at him it has to go through all the mines. The git.


 
true, but all the marine has to do to stop aliens is to pull up a smart gun or a flame thrower. What I would do to the guy who hides with mines is either leave him, run through the mines in a hope to live or change to alien.


----------



## thereplicator (Jun 16, 2005)

Predator all the way. 

they are much better than all other races.

although the aliens wall climb is cool


----------



## Azash (Jun 17, 2005)

thereplicator said:
			
		

> Predator all the way.
> 
> they are much better than all other races.
> 
> although the aliens wall climb is cool


 
I like your thinking


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 17, 2005)

does anyone know if there going to bring out a new AvP?


----------



## Azash (Jun 17, 2005)

I doubt it, but it would be brilliant if they did


----------

